# Italy. Compared to other EU countries



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to get a general picture of life in Italy. There are also some points that I am interested in, listed below.

My family and I are living in Mallorca but are looking for a change. To be honest, the bureaucracy is just too much to accept any more.

What I would like to ask you all is:

How have you been effected by the European crisis.

What is your opinion on the lifestyle when living in Italy.

What is your opinion on things like building permissions etc.

What is your opinion on tax's

Etc, etc.

Basically a general idea of how life is for you and your family. What makes life in Italy great and what (If anything) makes it terrible.

Anything that you feel could be helpful please.

Thank you for reading this and for your replies (Hopefully many)


----------



## dub79 (May 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been living in Italy for 2 years now and I have to say bureaucracy is heavy here as well. Building permissions and other certificates from local authorities can take a long time where you need a lot of patience..
If you are lucky to find a good and well-paid job, things are easier. It really depends as well on the area where you move. In the larger cities (eg. Rome, Milan), rents can get expensive, in the rural areas of course rents are lower (but there are also less jobs obviously).
A plus in the larger cities is that you find more open-minded people and more expats, I'd say in the rural areas people can be quite closed (as in many other countries I suppose).
The great thing of course is the weather, food and the beautiful art cities, the sea and the mountains.
Life here really depends on your job, the healthcare is ok but could be better (you have to pay private doctors, the GPs from the state are free).
I hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi dub79,

Thanks for the info. It sounds very similar to here, in Mallorca. I guess the next few months should give a clearer picture for the future within europe.

Thanks again.


----------

